# New spot yields Congress water and a Radway



## RelicRaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Checked out a new foundation excavation in my area and found these two gems, both 7½" tall.

[FONT=&amp]Dark green spring water. 7.5"
Embossed: "Congress & Empire Springs Co., Saratoga NY."

[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]
Aqua medicine. 7.5"
Embossed: "R.R.R. / Radways / Sarsaparillian Resolvent / Entd. Accord. to Act of Congress" 

[/FONT][FONT=&amp]


[/FONT]


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi RelicRaker.

I recently acquired an example of one of the Congress & Empire Springs Co. bottles via Ebay.
Below are some of the photographs I took for a post I put up on the UK forums.

-





-





-





-

While doing a little bit of research for the post I came across the following publication which is available for viewing as an ebook.
It can be accessed by the link below the images. It may already be known to some forum members but if not it is well worth a look.

-





-





-

https://archive.org/details/saratogahowtosee02dear

-0-​


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 1, 2017)

O.W. - How cool is that! Love learning the backstories on these finds. Thanks!


----------



## saratogadriver (Aug 3, 2017)

Its great to see something that big and colorful coming out of the ground whole.  It often seems like the big stuff is all broken.   

Jim G


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 3, 2017)

saratogadriver said:


> Its great to see something that big and colorful coming out of the ground whole.  It often seems like the big stuff is all broken.
> 
> Jim G


True. Certainly surprised me.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 3, 2017)

Those 'Congress's" are beautiful! Iv'e always wanted to collect them. But never started.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 3, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Those 'Congress's" are beautiful! Iv'e always wanted to collect them. But never started.


My first dug complete. I did find a black glass Excelsior Springs but the neck was snapped off.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 4, 2017)

The new spot produces again. Nice blob (mineral water?), embossed: S. Cummings / Philada.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 5, 2017)

Sweet finds!


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 5, 2017)

sandchip said:


> Sweet finds!


Thanks!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 7, 2017)

Beautiful finds!  That's some great age for a dump.  I've never found a dump even close to being that old.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks! I'm in an urban area that was largely undeveloped until after the Civil War. I suspect a large part was used as a dumping ground from 1860–1885 or so. This particular spot seems to be at the early end of that period.


----------



## RelicRaker (Aug 11, 2017)

Found a 2nd Radway's Sarsparillian Resolvent at the site today. Here's a pic—with today's find on the left.


----------

